# We made the funny pages



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Nailed it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I wonder if Scott Adams tried to drive UberX and learned the deal. He has it down, even to the passenger's eating in the car. Top Job, Mr. Adams.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

True story. A few months ago, unknown to me, a passenger left an opened pack of gum in the back seat. The 1/4 inch square chicklet type gum. Another passenger (pretentious male jerk about 30 years old) gets in and after a minute of so says: "Thanks for the gum." I'm surprised at the comment because I never give passengers anything. I turn and look at him - he is chewing gum. I say: "I didn't put the gum there, I hope it's not poisoned or something, I hope you don't get sick" and keep driving. The guy remained silent for the rest of the trip. He didn't take the package of gum with him. I was tempted to leave the gum there, but i just threw the gum away.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Dilbert is the best comic strip out there, lol. Love it.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

SloanJones said:


> View attachment 29423


Excellent


----------



## Dawud13 (Oct 21, 2015)

This strip is so right about how uber is so wrong....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I wonder if Scott Adams tried to drive UberX and learned the deal. He has it down, even to the passenger's eating in the car. Top Job, Mr. Adams.


Only 75 hours and I can pay my rent . . . if they don't DROP RATES AGAIN !


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected]©N®N℅Y


----------



## 10thSteetMonkey (Jan 19, 2016)

"Are you going to finish that sandwich?"


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> True story. A few months ago, unknown to me, a passenger left an opened pack of gum in the back seat. The 1/4 inch square chicklet type gum. Another passenger (pretentious male jerk about 30 years old) gets in and after a minute of so says: "Thanks for the gum." I'm surprised at the comment because I never give passengers anything. I turn and look at him - he is chewing gum. I say: "I didn't put the gum there, I hope it's not poisoned or something, I hope you don't get sick" and keep driving. The guy remained silent for the rest of the trip. He didn't take the package of gum with him. I was tempted to leave the gum there, but i just threw the gum away.


The only thing I would have said to him is: "You're welcome".


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> True story. A few months ago, unknown to me, a passenger left an opened pack of gum in the back seat. The 1/4 inch square chicklet type gum. Another passenger (pretentious male jerk about 30 years old) gets in and after a minute of so says: "Thanks for the gum." I'm surprised at the comment because I never give passengers anything. I turn and look at him - he is chewing gum. I say: "I didn't put the gum there, I hope it's not poisoned or something, I hope you don't get sick" and keep driving. The guy remained silent for the rest of the trip. He didn't take the package of gum with him. I was tempted to leave the gum there, but i just threw the gum away.


This is a funny example of the difference between your typical entitled uber pax and a more savvy taxi pax. No one in a taxi would eat the gum. LOL


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Excellent ... perfect section .... according to NAA 42% adults read the comics


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

DriverX said:


> This is a funny example of the difference between your typical entitled uber pax and a more savvy taxi pax. No one in a taxi would eat the gum. LOL


I've eaten gum in a taxi ... but I'd never take a stick from a pack that someone left on the seat in a taxi.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> View attachment 29423


Just curious, but is this a recent strip in your paper? I haven't seen it and I read the strip regularly. Current theme is Dilbert has unwittingly signed a software contract which includes donating his vital organs.
Edit: never mind, I just looked closer and saw the publication dates. Apparently there are targeted demographics, even in comic strips!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

CENSORED: Dilbert comic strip about Uber.

Scott Adam's comic strip, Dilbert, getting too close to reality? Feb 25th strip has Driver working too many hours and not making enough to eat?

#1. On Monday, Feb. 22, 2016 a Spokane, Washington, newspaper announces that the Uber storyline in the Dibert comic strip is being replaced from Tuesday, Feb. 23 to Tuesday, March 1.

*http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2016/feb/22/dilbert-story-line-on-uber-being-replaced-by-syndi/*

#2. Dilbert is being taken out of 2,000 newspapers in 65 countries. Here is the Syndication company that Distributes Dilbert. The syndication company is owned by Andrews McMeel Universal.

*http://www.universaluclick.com/comics/strip/dilbert*

3. Here is an article about Dilbert being "yanked" that was printed on Wednesday by a the Silicon Valley Newspaper.

*http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_29556414?source=infinite-up*

4. YOU CAN SEE DILBERT EVERYDAY AT DILBERT WEBSITE. Uber series starts Tuesday, Feb 23 and ends Tuesday, March 1.

*http://dilbert.com/*


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the links. I will follow the strip at the Dilbert website.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Wasn't there one guy in China who Ubers on a beamer so he could meet and socialize?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> View attachment 29423


POST # 1/Sloan Jones: Although I hold
"Bloom County", 
"Calvin & Hobbes"& Now-PreHistoric
"POGO" in Equal Esteem, I WOULD 
HAVE to include "Dilbert"&"Doonesbury"
in the Top Five.

I see that the LOOOOOOOOOOONG ARM
of Emperor @$$hat has Impacted First
Amendment Freedoms. HOW MANY
"Life Changing Money!" HelpWantedAds
is The Kakanicky buying in these Cities?

Mentoring Bison: UBER-PISSED !


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Careful there, Bison, you may be infringing on the chosen nom de guerre of a member/lawyer, aka UberPissed, usually to be found bringing wisdom and solace to members seeking his advice in the Taxes forum.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Only 75 hours and *I can pay my rent* . . . if


The Dilbert strip was being humorously optimistic *on that count* from yet another naive newbie driver.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

SloanJones said:


> View attachment 29423


This is so good  when does the next one come out?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I have to take issue with the logical fallacy of this strip. There is no way on God's green earth that a GUberX driver can afford to buy the daily paper to keep up with this storyline. I'm sorry, just isn't happening.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I have to take issue with the logical fallacy of this strip. There is no way on God's green earth that a GUberX driver can afford to buy the daily paper to keep up with this storyline. I'm sorry, just isn't happening.


We pick it up for blankets near the bus stop we sleep on. We read it as we try to ignore the frigid air around us and attempt to catch some Z's to be up in time for the 1.1x surge the next morning.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> We pick it up for blankets near the bus stop we sleep on. We read it as we try to ignore the frigid air around us and attempt to catch some Z's to be up in time for the 1.1x surge the next morning.


Ah, sort of like catching the day old bakery items for half price, gotcha. Plus you can burn those old papers in a trashcan fire for added warmth....saves on gas.


----------



## Bobby Fields (Oct 26, 2015)

SloanJones said:


> View attachment 29423


Reminds me of a pick-up I had in Downtown Charlotte; I was driving my wife's Mercedes E-350, and I picked up these guys from Seattle, one of them said, " Nice car; where we come from all the ubers are Prius's!"


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> ... I see that the LOOOOOOOOOOONG ARM of Emperor @$$hat has Impacted First Amendment Freedoms. HOW MANY "Life Changing Money!" HelpWantedAds is The Kakanicky buying in these Cities?


Interesting theory but, the Dilbert syndicator offered the alternate series to newspapers due to the tragic events in Kalamazoo.

Uber pressure was not required, I'm sure.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This is so good  when does the next one come out?


See them anytime at the Dilbert website, search for Uber. (Click the magnifying glass icon at the top of the page.)

(Thanks to the Likes my posts got today, I can now post a link.) http://dilbert.com/search_results?terms=uber


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RichR said:


> Interesting theory but, the Dilbert syndicator offered the alternate series to newspapers due to the tragic events in Kalamazoo.
> 
> Uber pressure was not required, I'm sure.


POST # 27/RichR: Don't discount the
Perfidiousness
of The Kakanicky, as he lives out his
RealLife Fantasy as the #Evil Electronic
Overlord & ANTAGONIST "Big Brother"
from [oh,yeaah] George Orwell's Dysto-
pian Novel "1984", Mr. Twelve Dayshere.

BTW: "Ahoy!" and Welcome to UP.Net
Forums from Sunny, 80°F later, Marco
Island, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Please extend a Greeting to CedarRapids
MOST FAMOUS Hackney-Personality,
the Former 4th Notable and Continual
Cutup Lidman, who, in an ill-fated
attempt at uh...err.."Low Profile" has re-
emerged as "Wacky Racer" Muttley
Avatar and the Totally DISINGENUOS
secretadmirer .

So, as a Lifelong Red Sox Fan, WHICH
Cardinal does YOUR Avatar represent ?

Bison: Politely curious. Curiously polite.
☆ ☆ ☆Misses REAL Friend unter ling .


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> ... BTW: "Ahoy!" and Welcome to UP.Net Forums from Sunny, 80°F later, Marco Island, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.


Thanks! I forgot to mention my wife and I honeymooned at Eagles Nest on Marco Island in '89 and went back quite a few times in the '90s. Our kids absolutely loved the place. If you ever find yourself at the Little Bar in Goodland, please hoist a cold one to us.


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Please extend a Greeting to CedarRapids MOST FAMOUS Hackney-Personality, the Former 4th Notable and Continual Cutup Lidman, who, in an ill-fated attempt at uh...err.."Low Profile" has re-emerged as "Wacky Racer" Muttley Avatar and the Totally DISINGENUOS secretadmirer.


I would if I had any idea who he is. 


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> So, as a Lifelong Red Sox Fan, WHICH Cardinal does YOUR Avatar represent ?


That's Woody Williams who was a favorite player and resembles a younger version of myself.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Scott Adams did not even draw today's Uber Dilbert. He contracted it out. LOL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RichR said:


> Thanks! I forgot to mention my wife and I honeymooned at Eagles Nest on Marco Island in '89 and went back quite a few times in the '90s. Our kids absolutely loved the place. If you ever find yourself at the Little Bar in Goodland, please hoist a cold one to us.






RichR said:


> I would if I had any idea who he is.
> 
> That's Woody Williams who was a favorite player and resembles a younger version of myself.


POST # 30/RichR: Well...with the
Kiddywink Kollective
no WONDER "Woody" resembles YOU
as opposed to the Reverse.

What a Small World with the MOIS Con-
nection. UberTaxPro STILL owns
a Condo here, and Great"Great Laker"/
8th Notable Michael - Cleveland ALSO
has Fond Memories of the Lil' Ones en-
joying the Warm Shallow waters and
ACRES of Tigertail Beach to explore.

Visiting for the 1st time in 1970 I was
Flummoxed by t h e..s h a l l o w.. h 2 o
and WTF?!ing over the Complete Lack
of Waves that had made Pompano Beach
a BodySurfing Delight 4 years earlier.

I've been an Owner since 1998, and its
"Safest City in the GunShine State" status
is a Welcome Aspect after enjoying Simi-
lar "Mayberry-esque" Environs on the Irish 
Riviera South of Boston, previously.

Mentoring Bison: Good Times !


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow i'm the 4th notable on 
the bisons list!
That is so awesome. 
Do I get a cookie
for that. I'd
prefer oreos.
BTW: Who is this Lidman you keep 
referring too. I don't live in 
CedarRapids, I live in Helena 
like it says on my profile. 


The secretadmirer inspires!!!
The secretadmirer desires
The secretadmirer conspires
The secretadmirer requires
and yaydaydadydady and anything ending with "ires" in it. 

The secretadmirer is Chortling and snorkling


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow i'm the 4th notable on 
the bisons list!
That is so awesome. 
Do I get a cookie
for that. I'd
prefer oreos.
BTW: Who is this Lidman you keep 
referring too. I don't live in 
CedarRapids, I live in Helena 
like it says on my profile. 


The secretadmirer inspires!!!
The secretadmirer desires
The secretadmirer conspires
The secretadmirer requires
and yaydaydadydady and anything ending with "ires" in it. 

The secretadmirer is Chortling and snorkling


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Wow i'm the 4th notable on
> the bisons list!
> That is so awesome.
> Do I get a cookie
> ...


POST # 34-35/secretadmirer: Enough of
the Everclear
there Muttley, you just Double-Posted
with Identical C...O...N...T...E...N...T...!

Give my best to the Ex-Pat UPNFers in
uh...er...that Other Internet Place, espe-
cially Ned Kelly's Helmet Avatar.

Mentoring Bison: Abides and Endures.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

Muahahahababababababababa


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

That's how pax see us, people definitely look down on drivers as it has become a growing trend


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> CENSORED: Dilbert comic strip about Uber.
> 
> Scott Adam's comic strip, Dilbert, getting too close to reality? Feb 25th strip has Driver working too many hours and not making enough to eat?
> 
> ...


Wow someone threw a big bone for censorship.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Wasn't there one guy in China who Ubers on a beamer so he could meet and socialize?


POST #:18/Bill Collector: Even "Cheese-
Heads" SHOULD
be aware that the VERRRY 1990's term
for BMW was "Bimmer". Actually, that
was when Car Audio started to include
CD Players, but prior to the Technology
that Disabled these DashDevices if they
were forceably removed from the car.

Doesn't ANYBODY remember the ABC/
NBC/CBS Evening News Story where
the Correspondent reminded Viewers
that, "...in Boston, B..M..W.. stands for
Break...My...Window !"

Mentoring Bison: NOT Good, those Times.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Careful there, Bison, you may be infringing on the chosen nom de guerre of a member/lawyer, aka UberPissed, usually to be found bringing wisdom and solace to members seeking his advice in the Taxes forum.


POST #;20/Older Chauffeur : Roger, Roger!
Just don't call me
Shirley. Thanks for the Caveat de Guerre
regarding Lone Star Stater UberPissed.

I would've used #[F]Uber Pissed, but it
ruins the Alliteration & #[F]Uber Fissed
would just be ReDACKulous.

As an Attorney, he MUST be in Awe of SL-R,
Esq.'s Nickname: "SledgeHammer Shannon".
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪
EDIT: Apologies to UberPissed in 2nd City.
☆ ☆ ☆ I saw "Taxes" and READ "Texas".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> CENSORED: Dilbert comic strip about Uber.
> 
> Scott Adam's comic strip, Dilbert, getting too close to reality? Feb 25th strip has Driver working too many hours and not making enough to eat?
> 
> ...


POST #:16/Ca$h4: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
these Hyperlinks Shared w/ "TheFaithful"
whose Sole Positivity MIGHT very well be
the BEST of the Daily "Funnies".

I just envisioned The Kakanicky assigning
#Evil Emil to track down "..this Dilbert
Character...and hire Dogbert as HRChief."

Mentoring Bison: Too sad to laugh.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

This was today's "Speed Bump"


----------



## Uberweekenddude (Mar 4, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> True story. A few months ago, unknown to me, a passenger left an opened pack of gum in the back seat. The 1/4 inch square chicklet type gum. Another passenger (pretentious male jerk about 30 years old) gets in and after a minute of so says: "Thanks for the gum." I'm surprised at the comment because I never give passengers anything. I turn and look at him - he is chewing gum. I say: "I didn't put the gum there, I hope it's not poisoned or something, I hope you don't get sick" and keep driving. The guy remained silent for the rest of the trip. He didn't take the package of gum with him. I was tempted to leave the gum there, but i just threw the gum away.


Thank you I never laughed so hard


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #;20/Older Chauffeur : Roger, Roger!
> Just don't call me
> Shirley. Thanks for the Caveat de Guerre
> regarding Lone Star Stater UberPissed.
> ...


You're very very
welcome. I'm always glad to assist the chortling "awesome" bison.

The meandering secretadmirer!!!

The secretadmirer inspires
the secretadmirer is on fire
the secretadmirer inquires


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Bobby Fields said:


> Reminds me of a pick-up I had in Downtown Charlotte; I was driving my wife's Mercedes E-350, and I picked up these guys from Seattle, one of them said, " Nice car; where we come from all the ubers are Prius's!"


POST # 26/Bobby Fields: "Ahoy!" & Wel-
come to the UP.Net/Forums
from Overcast, 80°F/68%RH Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Don't be devaluing the Wifey's Merc in
the Service of The Kakanicky. Es no bueno.
If you learn ANYTHING here, it is to NOT
DISRUPT ANY PART of your Current Life
with the Steady Stream of Bad Juju that
eminates from 1455 Market St. S.F. CA.

Two "Well-Knowns" that you can call
upon in "Your Hood" are TwoFiddyMile,
an Ex-Pat Bostonian like myself AND the
elusive SharedRideTruther who [in-
voluntarily] hasn't been seen, Forum-wise,
since November. "Well-Knowns" appre-
ciate the Value of Networking and are
Prepared to Assist, generally speaking.

MentoringBison: Assisting since 07DEC2014.


----------

